# Water Rescue Equipment



## ffemt8978 (Jul 12, 2004)

Do any of your agencies use these?  My previous department had some, and they were awesome.

ResQDisc #1

ResQDisc #2

They're basically frisbees with ropes attached that you throw out to someone in an ice/water rescue scenario.

The reason I ask this it that I'm trying to convince my current department to purchase some for our ambulances, and to sell to the general public.  I live on the Columbia River, and we get a lot of water-related fatality accidents each year.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 12, 2004)

We don't use those - my FD is on the water, the ambulance corps is not.  The FD has an ice boat and what we have lovingly dubbed the "SS Minnow" for summertime.  We also have exposure suits (one-size fits most dry suits) for ice rescue and various rope bags, floating "cans" like on Baywatch, etc etc.

We are having our "big" water safety drill in August, and every winter we do a 2-day ice-rescue drill.

I'm the summertime water-safety officer, having been a lifeguard and water safety instructor for almost 10 years, as well as a rescue diver and master scuba diver trainer.  We don't have our own scuba team though - the FD across the bay has a great team and fancy schmancy equipment so we let them do the tough stuff.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 12, 2004)

We just did our annual water rescue drill last week. The extent of our exposure is the city pool and the unknown number of private pools. 

All we carry that could be classified as water rescue is the Miller Board (one on each ambulance). The city pool, of course, has all the standard pool rescue equipment and at least 1 lifeguard at all times.


----------

